

Duncan to ed schools: End 'mediocre' training - tokenadult
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/class-struggle/2009/10/duncan_to_ed_schools_end_medio.html

======
tokenadult
"For decades, schools of education have been renowned for being cash cows for
universities. The large enrollment in education schools and their relatively
low overhead have made them profit-centers."

I should have figured that that is one of the reasons that many colleges and
universities keep on teacher-training programs despite their lousy academic
reputation.

